# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 > سوال: بهترین و کامل ترین ادیتور برای برنامه نویسی اسمبلی

## HOSSEINGHOLI

بهترین و کامل ترین ادیتور برای برنامه نویسی اسمبلی چیه؟

ممنون میشم اگه نظر بدید

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

بهترین وجود نداره.
من خودم از Notepad++ استفاده می کنم (نه فقط برای اسمبلی ، بلکه برای هر نوع ویرایشی)
syntax highlighting داره. تقریبا تمام زبان های popular رو پشتیبانی می کنه.
قابلیت نوشتن ماکرو ، پشتیبانی از پلاگین ، بوکمارک ، regex search و کلی امکانات پیشرفته ویرایشی دیگه.
(در کل شده جایگزین Notepad برای من تو ویندوز) خیلی هم سریعه (با C++‎ نوشته شده)
اگه یه ادیتور فقط مختص اسمبلی میخوای ، WinAsm Studio رو ببین (خودم باهاش کار نکردم)

----------


## opens3000

سلام 
برنامه radasm به نظر بد نمیاد.
خوش دست و قابل ارتقاع
www.*radasm*.com
مجانی هم هست

----------


## amir_civil

سلام
این به نظر من خوبه
MASM32 Editor

----------


## melikaonline

سلام.
فکر می کنم masm32 باشه.

----------


## behnam_dr

دوست عزیز

از emu8086  میتونی استفاده کنی  

http://www.download3000.com/download...t-reg-952.html

مزیت اصلی اون در اینه که میتونید مقادیر پشته و ثباتها و ... در هر لحظه کنترل کنید.
 به علاوه اون محیط دوستانه و راحتی رو داره. 

__________________

----------

